# high-end



## Willi

Eccomi ancora qui (oggi vi tormento).

Si parla di invidia, in questo caso di chi ha uno yacht più grande del proprio.

Such *high-end* envy results from what he dubs the "hedonic treadmill"

Sono un po'  

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## lsp

"High-end" describes the finest, and therefore usually also the most expensive, X that money can buy. He is envious of someone's costly possessions.


----------



## Willi

Ok, grazie.
C'è qualcuno che ha qualche suggerimento su come tradurla in italiano? A me non viene in mente niente, cosa che al mattino mi succede spesso.


----------



## fede5

Invidia "smisurata"?????


----------



## Willi

Mmmmh, mi par di capire che "high-end" indichi proprio le cose oggetto di invidia, più che la qualità dell'invidia stessa. Almeno, il libro parla esplicitamente dell'invidia che provano persone già ricche per chi è più ricco di loro e possiede oggetti più costosi, in quanto con l'aumentare del nostro reddito (magari il mio aumentasse  ) aumentano anche le nostre aspettative. Non so se mi sono spiegata chiaramente, probabilmente no.


----------



## fede5

Willi said:
			
		

> Mmmmh, mi par di capire che "high-end" indichi proprio le cose oggetto di invidia, più che la qualità dell'invidia stessa. Almeno, il libro parla esplicitamente dell'invidia che provano persone già ricche per chi è più ricco di loro e possiede oggetti più costosi, in quanto con l'aumentare del nostro reddito (magari il mio aumentasse  ) aumentano anche le nostre aspettative. Non so se mi sono spiegata chiaramente, probabilmente no.



Scusami Willi...ora è più chiaro!Non sei tu che non ti sei spiegato,sono io che non ho recepito!


----------



## danalto

Un semplice "esagerata" non ci va, eh?


----------



## Willi

No no, era colpa mia, figurati! 
Comunque credo che si possa definire "invidia per le cose costose" ma non so come dirlo meglio.


----------



## Bex78

Ciao!
 
invidia per il lusso? Che dici?


----------



## danalto

Willi, io lavoro moltissimo con i sinonimi, che però in questo caso scarseggiano , l'unico valido è *gelosia*, ma non credo che ti servirà a molto...


----------



## lsp

Bex78 said:
			
		

> Ciao!
> 
> invidia per il lusso? Che dici?


Questo è ciò che è venuto in mente anche per (a?) me.

IMHO, not just exaggerated or envy-producing. Envy is a by-product (to some), but not part of the definition of high-end. A high-end boutique/car/hotel/sound system is sophisticated, expensive, well-crafted, and appeals to a high-end consumer who seeks and can afford those characteristics.


----------



## Willi

Bex78 said:
			
		

> Ciao!
> 
> invidia per il lusso? Che dici?


 
Sì, avevo pensato anch'io qualcosa di simile: invidia per i beni di lusso, ma la tua soluzione è migliore. 

A Danalto: mah, qui si parla proprio di invidia, e siccome è un libro di psicologia non mi allontanerei troppo dal testo.

Grazie a tutti, siete preziosi come al solito!


----------



## danalto

> è un libro di psicologia


Ops, l'avevo dimenticato! Allora assolutamente d'accordo anche io.


----------



## plabrocca

di lusso,  costoso, di alta qualità

Pat


----------



## raffavita

Ciao.

Riesumo il thread per chiedervi un consiglio su come tradurre: "high-end paintings".
Qualche suggerimento?

Grazie mille in anticipo.


----------



## MStraf

Un po' piu' di contesto?
Cosa si intende per "painting"? Quadri? Dipinti? Verniciatura? Imbiancaggio? Photoshop?


----------



## raffavita

Sì, hai ragionissima.
Quadri. Si parla di vendite di quadri. Nella fattispecie, di high-end paintings.


----------



## MStraf

_Ragionissima_? Ma esiste come parola?

Io direi "quadri d'autore", "quadri di ottima qualita'", "quadri di elevata qualita' artistica"


----------



## raffavita

MStraf said:


> _Ragionissima_? Ma esiste come parola?
> 
> Io direi "quadri d'autore", "quadri di ottima qualita'", "quadri di elevata qualita' artistica"



 No, no. E' una mia iperbole.  Per dire che avevi perfettamente ragione. Non esistono i superlativi dei sostantivi, solo degli aggettivi.

Grazie mille. Mi chiedevo se si dicesse "pregiati" anche dei quadri.


----------



## You little ripper!

'High-end'  means _expensive and high quality._

Collins translates it _di alta fascia.
_
di alta fascia

di fascia alta


----------



## Blackman

Charles always score. "high-end" means exactly _di fascia alta_. Maybe not the best available, but placed at the high-end of the rank.


----------



## raffavita

Grazie, Charles!!


----------



## MStraf

Che una delle _possibili_ traduzioni di "high end" sia "di fascia alta" no discuto, ma sinceramente non ho mai sentito in una galleria d'arte parlare di dipinti (o altre opere d'arte) "di fascia alta"


----------



## Blackman

MStraf said:


> Che una delle _possibili_ traduzioni di "high end" sia "di fascia alta" no discuto, ma sinceramente non ho mai sentito in una galleria d'arte parlare di dipinti (o altre opere d'arte) "di fascia alta"


 
Concordo.


----------



## london calling

Se è per questo, _high end_ si può tradurre con "alto bordo", ma si rischia di essere fraintesi!

In some cases it's translated as "di lusso", which does rather suggest that the paintings are expensive and of high quality, don't you think?


----------



## Blackman

london calling said:


> Se è per questo, _high end_ si può tradurre con "alto bordo", ma si rischia di essere fraintesi!
> 
> In some cases it's translated as "di lusso", which does rather suggest that the paintings are expensive and of high quality, don't you think?


 
Non è un problema di traduzione. In italiano proprio non si classificano i quadri secondo fasce di qualita o di costo. Al limite si possono definire "_costosi_", anche se poi è difficile trasformarli in "_quadri di fascia costosa_". Per la qualità poi, è ancora più difficile: " _quadri di qualità _" non ha molto senso. Qualità artistica? qualità tecnica?


----------



## london calling

Blackman said:


> Non è un problema di traduzione. In italiano proprio non si classificano i quadri secondo fasce di qualita o di costo. Al limite si possono definire "_costosi_", anche se poi è difficile trasformarli in "_quadri di fascia costosa_". Per la qualità poi, è ancora più difficile: " _quadri di qualità _" non ha molto senso. Qualità artistica? qualità tecnica?


D'accordo, hai ragione, ma diciamo che *è *un problema di traduzione, anche se soltanto nel senso che la povera raffa lo deve tradurre!

In inglese significa che i quadri sono costosi e di qualità (immagino sia dal punto di vista tecnico sia da quello artistico: non è specificato nemmeno in inglese) e che si vendono all'interno di un mercato di compratori abbienti, sono insomma opere di un certo livello, di una certa/alta/notevole levatura......


----------



## Blackman

Ecco, bravo....."_di un certo livello_" rende alla perfezione il concetto....


----------



## london calling

Blackman said:


> Ecco, brav*a*....."_di un certo livello_" rende alla perfezione il concetto....


 
Thanks! Raffa, ti torna nel tuo contesto?


----------



## raffavita

Ciao ragazzi.
Anche a me piace "di un certo livello."

Devo vedere se ci sta.
Se no avevo anche pensato a "famosi", anche se non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## You little ripper!

Raf, what about 'dipinti di alto livello'? 

From Google:

_Conserva una raccolta di dipinti di alto livello qualitativo tra cui un Crocifisso duecentesco, il S. Francesco di Margaritone, la Madonna col Bambino di Taddeo Gaddi_.......

_.....tre dipinti di alto livello provenienti dalla sua collezione privata: il S. Francesco di Bortolomeo Strozzi (già proprietà del Patriarca di Venezia), la Madonna Addolorata (ritenuta dal Craglietto opera di Tiziano) e la splendida tavola della B.V. e Santi di Bartolomeo Vivarini,_

_Conserva una raccolta di dipinti di alto livello con autori del calibro di Taddeo Gaddi, Bartolomeo della Gatta.
_


----------

